# Necrons: Codex Cover Art



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

This popped up on my Facebook. Looks like this'll be the new cover.










This popped up on the side of my Facebook just then. Not sure if legit or not, but cool none the less. {Sorry if this is already in the Necron Rumours thread}


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

yeah, this has been about for a couple of weeks now, and its on the necron codex up for pre-order on gw's website


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

What Ad-man said. You really need to read the rumours section more often, we found this like a month ago. lol. And its already confirmed on the website.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> What Ad-man said. You really need to read the rumours section more often, we found this like a month ago. lol. And its already confirmed on the website.


Not everyone is big on the rumors, so this kind of thing is good for anyone who doesn't like rumors.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Zion said:


> Not everyone is big on the rumors, so this kind of thing is good for anyone who doesn't like rumors.


Its still worth a jaunt through the section just to make sure you aren't double posting something, or posting something that has been posted sometime ago and already talked to death by the membership.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Wtf are Necrons?! They look ace!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> Wtf are Necrons?! They look ace!!!


i think they are like some future dudes who like wear armour and fight with "laser" guns, the games is a bit like subbuteo but instead of flicking them wee men you make pew pew noises and stuff


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Yay. Stormshield Necrons. What would be cool is if there's a snow globe thing that instead of snow has stars, we can call it a star globe. but that sounds too mundane, celestial always sounds cool, and another name for a crystal ball is an orrery so lets be original and cool and stuff and make it celestial orrery. But its boring lets make it exciting, and each star snow thing is a an actual star and if i destroy it i destroy the star.

Oooh ooh, and, and and i want mercenary necrons and and.

Mat Ward and his christmas list.

Fuck yes for Space Marines in Space with Skeleton armour.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

the codex is already available for preorder.

closed.

CP


----------

